# Low AMH and recurrent miscarriage?



## bumpyplease

Hi Ladies,

First of all i apologise for coming into your area when technically i dont qualify! (im 30), but someone suggested i post in here as some of you wonderful ladies may be able to help. 

just to give you a bit of background i have no children and have been TTC for a year and have had 3 MC.

I have just completed my recurrent miscarriage testing and went in for my results yesterday. All of my test results were fine except for one. And that is my ovarian reserve. I have low AMH levels (anti mallerian hormone) which means my egg quality is poor. My consultant said he was shocked at the levels for my age as usually the levels become lower when you get a bit older. He also said usually people would find it difficult to conceive, but obviously not in my case!!

It was one of the worst outcomes for me as there is nothing they can do to improve things. his advice was to just continue to try hoping that one will be lucky! i dont even fit in the criteria for IVF as he said since i am falling the wait will be 3 years for me! 

im obviously devastated as time is of an essense now so we just need to keep trying and hope that we may get lucky. I hate not being able to do anything/take anything to improve the odds though.

Has anyone else been told they have low AMH levels or know anything about it? 

Also most of my research leads to people with low AMH levels that struggle to concieve, i seem to be able to conceive but miscarry every time at around 8 weeks. anyone else going through something similar?

thanks for reading and :hugs: to you all!


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Sorry for your losses. That's heartbreaking.

I have not heard that low AMH is linked to miscarriage. I have heard that it is linked to difficulty conceiving, which doesn't seem to be the issue for you.
Hopefully, it won't hinder any future conception.

I'm so sorry, I wish I had some answers for you.


----------



## Natsby

HI Bumpy, don´t worry about your age, if TTC is a bad place to be come on here and we will try to help. We all know just how much it truly sucks!! I´m so sorry for your losses, awful, I have lost two and don´t know why. I don´t know if it might help but there is a thread on here about CoQ10 helping with egg quality in high doses, I would go and have a look at that, can´t hurt. I would also see what an acupuncturist says to you, if western medicine can´t help see what else is out there. I certainly find it helps with the stress. I hope you get your sticky bean soon!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

bumpyplease said:


> I have low AMH levels (anti mallerian hormone) which means my egg quality is poor.

Hi bumpyplease!
I dont think the AMH tells you your egg quality is poor, just that you have a diminishing amount of eggs. From what I understand nothing can tell us how our egg quality is (but when you do IVF you can see how your eggs react and give you a better idea of what you are working with). So technically low AMH shouldnt make it harder to conceive, just that as the years go by you will have less and less eggs. This is my understanding anyway, if your doctor says it indicates low egg quality thats interesting. The eggs you have left may not be the greatest quality but we wouldnt know for sure. 

I am 39 and been trying for about 18 months. All my tests are perfect and my AMH was in the middle of the low category but my FS was pleased with it....I think perhaps 39 yr olds are expected to be in the low category. Im not sure why I am not getting pregnant and so going for IVF and hope to get some indication of how my eggs are there.

sorry to hear about the MC's :hugs: Egg quality can be a cause but theres also problems like low progesterone, thin lining and many other things. Im surprised your doctor didnt give you some other alternatives and say nothing else would work. Is this a fertility specialist? I did clomid with monitoring and during that they monitor my egg size and lining, then I tried clomid with IUI and injectables with IUI. Why wouldnt these things definitely not work for you just because you have low AMH? I was also given progesterone to keep my lining thick...what if your problem was low progesterone after conception..did they test you before your MC? I would think it would be good for you to be monitored a little. I feel being told just to keep trying is a little odd :hugs:

someone else mentioned look at the coq10 thread in this folder, a lot of us are taking it as its supposed to 'wake up' our eggs. worth a try :hugs:


----------



## Candy Cane

bumpyplease said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> First of all i apologise for coming into your area when technically i dont qualify! (im 30), but someone suggested i post in here as some of you wonderful ladies may be able to help.
> 
> just to give you a bit of background i have no children and have been TTC for a year and have had 3 MC.
> 
> I have just completed my recurrent miscarriage testing and went in for my results yesterday. All of my test results were fine except for one. And that is my ovarian reserve. I have low AMH levels (anti mallerian hormone) which means my egg quality is poor. My consultant said he was shocked at the levels for my age as usually the levels become lower when you get a bit older. He also said usually people would find it difficult to conceive, but obviously not in my case!!
> 
> It was one of the worst outcomes for me as there is nothing they can do to improve things. his advice was to just continue to try hoping that one will be lucky! i dont even fit in the criteria for IVF as he said since i am falling the wait will be 3 years for me!
> 
> im obviously devastated as time is of an essense now so we just need to keep trying and hope that we may get lucky. I hate not being able to do anything/take anything to improve the odds though.
> 
> Has anyone else been told they have low AMH levels or know anything about it?
> 
> Also most of my research leads to people with low AMH levels that struggle to concieve, i seem to be able to conceive but miscarry every time at around 8 weeks. anyone else going through something similar?
> 
> thanks for reading and :hugs: to you all!

I'm so sorry for your troubles and hope you are finding the answers you are seeking. I can't answer your post specifically since I am not as far down the road as you are, but maybe I can be cheeky and ask for your help? I am 37 and have had three miscarriages this year just like you. Each one is lost between the 6-8 week mark, one was silent and the others were normal. 

I have now been referred to a reproductive medicine unit at Whipps Cross Hospital in London for testing and wondered if you would be able to tell me what I can expect please? I know each health service is different in some ways but generally speaking, what did you have to go through and how long did it take for you to get your results? Did your partner have to have any tests? 

As I said I am sorry I can't answer your question and hope you don't think me selfish asking you the question instead! :blush:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi bumpy, 
I am with the others, I didn't think that low AMH would cause the miscarriages, just trouble TTC which you do not seem to be having a problem with. Seems more likely that maybe the poor egg quality as we get older may be a factor with the recurring MC's from what I have read.
I am in the same boat as you... I am 38 TTC and have had 3 MC's so far. I too have been through all of the testing (just finished) and the only thing they found on me was a low homocysteine level which I am now taking 2 mg of Folic acid for in addition to my prenatal vitamins. My doctor has just chalked up the MC's to bad luck and we just got the green light this month to start trying again. I am hoping #4 will be my lucky number, we'll seel

Candy Cane - I can also help answer any questions you want with the testing. My testing took about 3-4months. Most of it seemed like a lot of waiting. They didn't run every test all at once, it seemed like it went in stages, if the first round of tests came back OK they would start with another set of different tests, and then this would continue until they found something or got through all of the testing possibilities. My low homocysteine they found during some of the end testing so then I was given folic acid and had to keep coming back every 2 weeks to have my blood tested until it got to a normal range. This went on for several weeks as they kept increasing my prescription: .04mg to .08mg to 1mg and finally now at 2mg. My DH did have some testing but it was just some blood and semen (nowhere as extensive as the testing they did on me). 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## mandy1971

I agree with what everyone else has mentioned
I startedto take coq10 last week for egg quality., hAve a look army sigie below...
Also you could start taking baby aspirin.,, I was tested for sticky blood after my 3 miscarriages result was negative., but started taking 75mg of aspirin daily and my pregnancy stuck., although I also was started on thyroid medication., for a slight underactive thyroid.. Who knows it could just have been a stronger pregnancy or either aspirin or thyroxine.. Ask to have your thyroid bloods checked..?


----------



## BeachChica

I also started taking baby aspirin this time around too in hope that it will help with a sticky bean!!! My doctor said that it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Bumpyplease

I am so sorry for your loss to date :hugs:

I also have low AMH but this with a low antra follicle count has lead to a diagnosis of diminished ovarian reserve. I have been told by my NHS consultant in the UK that low AMH is a sign of not only having less eggs left but that they are often (but not always) likely to be of poor quality. 

However, there is a huge amount of research to say you can positively effect the quality of the eggs so please don't give up. 

As the ladies above have said my consultant also recommended a baby aspirin every day to help with blood flow but she also recommended I look into DHEA. There are some interesting recent research you should be able to easily find on the effect of DHEA and miscarriage. I would say it can have some quite nasty side effects though so it is worth getting your levels tested first to check you are low in DHEA. My levels were low so I took it for 3 months before my recent IVF.

On top of this I was on a high protein diet which is highly recommended for IVF but I would think equally so for low AMH, eat as much protein as you can with every snack and meal.

Also, there is a school of thought to say AMH is not that reliable yet, quite a lot of consultants don't even support it....food for thought!

Good luck for the future and for that sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

hi All,

thankyou SOO much for all your replies. Most of the research i have done leads to fewer eggs rather than quality also, but my consultant was very specific when he said the quality is a problem for me. Greenfingers i am glad you have been told something similar as i cant find many examples of lower quality eggs when talking about low AMH levels. 

All your advice has been very helpful so i will definitely look into CoQ10 and DHEA. Ive also heard Royal Jelly is good for improving egg quality so i will be taking a look at that.

PS: Congrats Greenfingers :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Candy Cane said:


> bumpyplease said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> First of all i apologise for coming into your area when technically i dont qualify! (im 30), but someone suggested i post in here as some of you wonderful ladies may be able to help.
> 
> just to give you a bit of background i have no children and have been TTC for a year and have had 3 MC.
> 
> I have just completed my recurrent miscarriage testing and went in for my results yesterday. All of my test results were fine except for one. And that is my ovarian reserve. I have low AMH levels (anti mallerian hormone) which means my egg quality is poor. My consultant said he was shocked at the levels for my age as usually the levels become lower when you get a bit older. He also said usually people would find it difficult to conceive, but obviously not in my case!!
> 
> It was one of the worst outcomes for me as there is nothing they can do to improve things. his advice was to just continue to try hoping that one will be lucky! i dont even fit in the criteria for IVF as he said since i am falling the wait will be 3 years for me!
> 
> im obviously devastated as time is of an essense now so we just need to keep trying and hope that we may get lucky. I hate not being able to do anything/take anything to improve the odds though.
> 
> Has anyone else been told they have low AMH levels or know anything about it?
> 
> Also most of my research leads to people with low AMH levels that struggle to concieve, i seem to be able to conceive but miscarry every time at around 8 weeks. anyone else going through something similar?
> 
> thanks for reading and :hugs: to you all!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your troubles and hope you are finding the answers you are seeking. I can't answer your post specifically since I am not as far down the road as you are, but maybe I can be cheeky and ask for your help? I am 37 and have had three miscarriages this year just like you. Each one is lost between the 6-8 week mark, one was silent and the others were normal.
> 
> I have now been referred to a reproductive medicine unit at Whipps Cross Hospital in London for testing and wondered if you would be able to tell me what I can expect please? I know each health service is different in some ways but generally speaking, what did you have to go through and how long did it take for you to get your results? Did your partner have to have any tests?
> 
> As I said I am sorry I can't answer your question and hope you don't think me selfish asking you the question instead! :blush:Click to expand...

Sorry candy cane - i just realised i didnt respond to your questions. you are not cheeky at all! that is what this forum is for, for us to all be able to hopefully help and support each other!

I actually had private testing under my works medical insurance so it was incredibly quick for me. The NHS wait for me would have been 12 weeks for the first appointment but I managed to have a first consulatation, ultrasound scan, full blood testing and results back in 4 weeks! They will usually offer you an ulstrasound (internal) to check for fibroids, PCOS, and make sure everything looks ok, then the blood tests are for many different things, thrombophilia (blood clotting), progesterone, thyroid etc. I had the karyotyping and my OH did as well. He didnt have the sperm analysis though as he already has one child so thought it would be clear. The AMH test i had is not frequently done on the NHS yet, apparently, some are still relying on the day 3 FSH test but apparently this is a new test and much more reliable so its becoming more popular. Strangely enough my FSH test was normal and usually they would expect some correllation between the two.

Next time im pregnant i will be offered early scans and also be put on cyclogest (progesterone) to see if that helps although I have not been diagnosed with a specific progesterone problem.

Good luck with your testing, sorry for rambling :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Bumpy :wave: I just came across this thread whilst browsing, I wondered what your number acutually was for the AMH as mine was 17 point something and lesley regan at the recurrent mc clinic said it was nothing to worry about even though it fell in the 'low fertility' bracket she shrugged it off. 

Also bumpy the consultants who saw this result really looked down on it as it was taken only 10 days after my 2nd miscarriage and there is some evidence to suggest that even AMH is not reliable of normal ovarian reserve so soon after pregnancy. Was yours taken soon after pregnancy? 

Also my antral follicle count is 20 which is normal for my age 32. Did you have your estrogen measured with your fsh? 

If you get pregnant quickly this is not a sign of diminished ov reserve as I have heard from many of the docs ive seen.


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> Hi Bumpy :wave: I just came across this thread whilst browsing, I wondered what your number acutually was for the AMH as mine was 17 point something and lesley regan at the recurrent mc clinic said it was nothing to worry about even though it fell in the 'low fertility' bracket she shrugged it off.
> 
> Also bumpy the consultants who saw this result really looked down on it as it was taken only 10 days after my 2nd miscarriage and there is some evidence to suggest that even AMH is not reliable of normal ovarian reserve so soon after pregnancy. Was yours taken soon after pregnancy?
> 
> Also my antral follicle count is 20 which is normal for my age 32. Did you have your estrogen measured with your fsh?
> 
> If you get pregnant quickly this is not a sign of diminished ov reserve as I have heard from many of the docs ive seen.

Hi :wave: how are you? thanks for responding to my thread. My result is quite a bit lower, only 4.7. apparently 2.2-15 is low and above that is normal or something. below 2.2 is very low/unfertile so I have come out fairly near the bottom of the low category :cry: So 17 for you wouldnt be particularly low if the figures i have been quoted are accurate. Mine was taken about a month after miscarriage.

Apparently though there should be a correlation between AMH and FSH yet my FSH reading was entirely normal. My consultant was also baffled that i am getting preg so quickly as he thinks i should be struggling right now, but i have a letter from him that says the low number does indicate diminshed ovarian reserve and may well explain my recurrent miscarriages. He does however point out that there is every chance I will conceive again and go on to have a full term delivery so fingers crossed!

thankks for the PM message by the way! I see you are 4dpo, i am 7dpo so we will be testing about the same time! :thumbup: When are you testing? Im going to test i think on thursday at 10dpo xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Bumpy, oh i'm sorry, do you know what may have caused it? I have read lots and lots of posts where women have conceived and had no trouble carrying to term with scores lower than yours. And the fact you're getting pregnant so quickly and your fsh is good is a great sign. :hugs: I hope we both get our bfps soon x x x


----------



## SRD35

Hi All,

I totally feel your pain bumpyplease. I have had 3 miscarriages and after investigation have an AMH of under 2 which is in the very low - infertile catagory. At 35 this was a bit of a shock as I am sure you can relate to. I was told that AMH is about egg reserve rather than quality and this is more determined by the age of the eggs, which is your age. However they did say that theroetically speaking if you have a limited number left you are "scraping the bottom of the barrel". I know not the best expression but does kinda make sense. I did see an IVF specialist and she advised this would increase my chances of carrying fullterm. She also offered this new technique where they video the eggs dividing to see which one's divide at a steady rate. Normally they put them in a dish and leave them for 3 days. This means that some could develop with growth spurts and so not be as goos and the steady eddies. If you do go down this route maybe this would be worth looking into. Lastly some hope....I found out on christmas day that I am expecting again. Am reserving the excitment for week 12 but whichever route you take you always have to start with the white stick showing two lines so yay for that. Really good luck to you I am sure you will get your dream xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi srd35, this is an old thread from over a year ago and I'm happy to report I now have a gorgeous 4 month old boy after suffering from 4 mc in a row!!! Fili (also on this thread) is about to give birth after also having 4 mc in a row. I never thought they would but our dreams came true!!! Looks like I found a good egg after all! For any other ladies out there still trying I took coq10, and also pregnacare.

Congrats on your bpf xxx


----------

